# Eclipse-Remote-Debugging von Java mit mehreren Prozessen oder Ports oder Netzen



## sham5 (11. Jul 2021)

Ich mache Remote-Debugging für mein Spring-Java-Projekt von Eclipse, bei dem meine Hauptklasse einen Spring-Container ausführt. und irgendwann führt es eine andere Java-Hauptklasse zusammen mit einigen Konfigurationsargumenten aus, die von der übergeordneten Hauptklasse festgelegt wurden
"java -Xdebug -Xrunjdwp:transport=dt_socket,address=8001,server=y suspend=y -jar package1.ParentMain.java "
und die untergeordnete JVM läuft auf einem anderen Port und beginnt mit childMain.java, welches Argument von ParentMain.java übergeben wurde,
Wenn ich diesen Beispielbefehl ausführe, kann er nur meine übergeordneten Klassendateien debuggen, aber nicht die untergeordneten Klassendateien. Wie kann ich meinen untergeordneten Prozess oder JVM debuggen?


----------

